# se ressourcer / ressourcement /ressourçant



## andrea-b

Hola a todos / todas

Querría saber qué ideas se les ocurren para traducir 'se ressourcer'. En el diccionario figura 'volver a las raíces profundas' pero no va en mi contexto. 
La frase es: 
Ils savent aussi se ressourcer pour permettre un meilleur fonctionnement de la cellule familiale.

Desde ya, muchas gracias por toda sugerencia!

Andrea


----------



## totor

No veo por qué no, Andrea:

*También saben volver a las fuentes para permitir un mejor funcionamiento de la célula familiar.*


----------



## andrea-b

gracias Totor! 
Yo lo que entiendo es que hacen cosas juntos, están juntos, para fortalecer la pareja y así permitir un mejor funcionamiento familiar. Por eso, eso de volver a las raíces no me convencía. Pero volver a las fuentes, por qué no?
Gracias por la sugerencia,
andrea

P.S.: Se me acaba de ocurrir. "saben ocuparse de ellos mismos para permitir..." Qué les parece? Qué te parece, Totor?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se ressourcer: recuperar su energía física y anímica.

¿Qué verbo podríamos emplear, más corto, para decirlo?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Propongo "fortalecerse"


----------



## Marlluna

¿Con un solo verbo? Recuperarse
Expresión: coger fuerzas


----------



## lpfr

Regenerarse (?)


----------



## ed-hipo

se ressourcer, no tiene el matiz de volver a su casa, a un lugar conocido y familiar para recuperarse ? re(s)sourc(e)r viene de source, la fuente, la raiz...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ed-hipo.

Source es ante todo el manantial y de allí que se ressourcer es como beber del manantial (de la vida). 

Comme la source de Jouvence... 

Me gustan vuestras propuestas régénérer, fortalecerse, tomar fuerzas... Muchas gracias a todos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Como se sabe este verbo de introducción reciiente en nuestro idioma no tiene todavía equivalente en castellano. Como significa: "acquérir un nouvel équilibre en retrouvant ses racines profondes" pienso que la propuesta de ipfr (*regenerarse)* es la menos alejada del sentido francés. También, depende del contexto, *reencontrarse consigo mismo* es otra posibilidad. Es lo que ya hacía  Saint-Preux, en la Nouvelle Héloïse de Rousseau después de "olvidarse de sí":_ il se ressourcait sans le savoir_.
Voilà Gévy, c'est tout ce que Gurb peut faire pour toi.
Bonsoir


----------



## mariange

El sentido que explica Gevy , si no he entendido mal, podría ser sinónimo de se remettre, por lo que podríamos utilizar en español *reponerse.*
*Saludos*


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Puede ser un poco de todo esto, porque puede ser buscar también nuevas fuentes de energía, inspiración, filosofía... Recuperarse también, pero lo veo como el resultado de se ressourcer, no tanto como la búsqueda de la regeneración.

Sería más como reconstruirse, es difícil explicarlo. 

Ed-hipo hablaba de volver a las raíces, no es tampoco esto, pero para unos, volver a sus lugares de arraigo, sí, les permite, cómo decirlo, llenarse de sabia otra vez, la sabia de siempre y nueva a la vez.

Sí, para mí la imagen es esa, la sabia que fluye, generosa, y vuelve a nutrirte.

Bisous à tous et à dans quelques jours, je pars me ressourcer. 

Gévy


----------



## juancarlossl

Hola a todos/Bonjour à tous

Alguien podría echarme una mano con una buena traducción para el verbo "se ressourcer"? No se me ocurre nada válido.
Esta es la frase:
Sachant qu’une part des photographes présents à la Biennale vivent à Londres, Paris, New York et vont de temps à autre, appareil au cou, se ressourcer au pays, nous sommes en droit de nous demander ce que signifie aujourd’hui la photographie africaine.

Gracias mil

JC


----------



## iran

Hola!
 
He encontrado *recargarse *como traducción para *se ressourcer*, y la verdad no me gusta. Como contexto no hay mucho porque es una lista de verbos pronominales, pero echando un ojo al Petit Robert dice lo siguiente:
* 
1*¨ *V. pron.* _Se ressourcer : _retourner aux sources, aux valeurs fondamentales pour reprendre des forces morales (à l'origine emplois mystiques). _Se ressourcer dans la solitude d'un monastère. Se ressourcer aux philosophes grecs. _
__ 
La definición que da la entiendo pero me gustaría que me ayudarais a encontrar un sinónimo en castellano.
__ 
_Gracias a todos
_


----------



## rolandbascou

Peut-être volver a las fuentes


----------



## Domtom

Puede significar volver a encontrar las raíces , volver a sus raíces profundas. También puede ser recuperar las fuerzas, recobrar fuerzas.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Prueba "*revitalizar*".


----------



## fragnol123

_¿ Recargar las pilas _te sirve ?
Un saudo.


----------



## iran

Lo de encontrarse a sí mismo en la soledad de un monasterio, me gusta.
Pero, ¿qué demonios hago con los filósofos griegos? Remitirse a los filósofos griegos? Revitalizarse con los filósofos? (esto me suena a mega fiesta)... A alguien se le ocurre algo?

Gracias


----------



## marcoszorrilla

> *revitalizar**.*
> * 1.     * tr. Dar más fuerza y vitalidad a algo.


La verdad no veo la relación entre la fiesta sea mega o micro y revitalizar.

Esperemos otras propuestas.

De paso propongo *renovar el espíritu*.


----------



## fragnol123

En el caso de los filósofos, sólo se me ocurre : _volver a las fuentes_. Monasterio : ¿_volver a lo esencial_?. Un saludo.


----------



## iran

marcoszorrilla said:


> La verdad no veo la relación entre la fiesta sea mega o micro y revitalizar.


 
Me corrijo, la fiesta era MACRO porque eran griegos ... 

Volver a las fuentes de los filósofos griegos¿?... un poco pesado en castellano tal vez y simplemente *volver a los filósofos griegos* con el matiz (dentro de un contexto que no tenemos, pero que podemos suponer) de volver a sus pareceres, formas de actuar, de concebir las realidades e irrealidades (dado que el diccionario decía que tenía un punto místico) y demás intringulis, ¿qué os parece?


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues que conste que Mega es una palabra griega.


----------



## rolandbascou

Je crois que toute traduction qui perd la notion de *source* est faible.
Se ressourcer c´est revenir à une source.


----------



## santi26

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​
Sigo con la misma traducción de ayer, sobre un folleto turístico de Suiza.  Me encuentro con la palabra "ressourcement" que en algunas consultas he visto que es "crecimiento", pero en mi traducción no me acaba de encajar.

El contexto es:

"... et leurs environs offrent en tout quelque 600 kilomètres de pistes de ski, et mille et une possibilités de randonnées, de ressourcement et de détente, en solo, entre amis..."

Gracias,
Santi


----------



## rojsensimars

Creo que también puede significar "reconfortarse". Hechen un vistazo a esta frase:

Le croyant se ressource dans sa relation à Dieu pour aller vers les autres et trouver su sens à sa vie.


El creyente se reconforta en su relación con Dios para llegar a otros y encontrar sentido a su vida.


----------



## gritoalaire

¡Hola!

Bueno, hoy me he encontrado con esta palabra en una traducción, y el verbo que he elegido yo es "desconectar":

"C'est ici qu'il venait se ressourcer lors que le travail devenait trop pesant..."

"Venía aquí a desconectar cuando el trabajo se hacía demasiado pesado..."

Espero que a alguien le valga, ¡es mi primera aportación!


----------



## Dentellière

Hola amigos,

me pregunto si habrá alguna linda traducción al español de este verbo: _se ressourcer_

Sólo se me ocurre: "_Volver a las fuentes" " ... a sus raíces_" ... pero... ¿no tenemos algo más actual ? ¿Algo que tenga más que ver con el ejemplo en francés?

"_Des personnes qui se ressourcent en plein air ou qui adorent aller au gym_"

Muchas gracias desde ya

:]


----------



## Lexinauta

Veamos si te agrada alguna de estas posibilidades:
'se revigorizan', 'se revitalizan', 'se renuevan', 'recobran fuerzas'.


----------



## Dentellière

Muchas gracias

(Pero ...qué curioso, que cuando he buscado el verbo en este Diccionario "no aparecían resultados" ...)

:]


----------



## litxi

Buenas tardes,

Me he encontrado con un texto en el que habla del empresario diciendo: 
_Lui, sait que ce congé ne saurait être reposant,……. vu les clients qui ne paient pas, les chantiers qui seront laissés en suspens, les pénalités de retard qui lui pendent au nez, les collaborateurs qui promettent et ne tiennent pas,….._​_Donnez au chef d'entreprise des vacances vraiment *ressourçantes*"_

_Entiendo más o menos el significado de de esta palabra, pero no sé cómo traducirla._

Mi intento:

Él sabe que estas vacaciones no podrán ser relajantes, .... teniendo en cuenta los clientes que no pagan, los trabajos que quedarán pendientes, las penalizaciones por retraso que se le avecinan, los colaboradores que prometen y nunca cumplen,...
Dé al empresario unas vacaciones realmente ¿relajantes?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## litxi

Buenas tardes otra vez,

Perdón por hacer preguntas sin haber mirado antes. Ya veo que la palabra es *vacaciones regeneradoras* o algo así.

Este WR va genial!


----------



## Juan de Dios José

Intervengo mucho tiempo después de este intercambio, pero el tema me interesa. Casi todos los comentarios dan por entendido que el verbo se ressoucer proviene de source, fuente. Sin embargo esto me parece poco probable, pues en tal caso se diría: se sourcer. Se ressourcer proviene más bien del frances ressources, recursos, abastos, provisiones. Literalmente sería reabastecerse, aprovisionarse, pero es cierto que se utiliza mucho en sentido mísitco, para expresar tiempos en un lugar recogido, monasterios, santuarios, peregrinaciones... en retiros, lecturas, ejercicios espirituales... un poco como diríamos en español abrevarse en la contemplación, en la lectura espiritual.... La traducción dependerá del contexto: revivificarse, revigroizarse, revitalizarse. En el ámbito espiritual he leído la palabra afontanarse, pero no parece estar muy extendida y de todos modos no aparece en ningún diccionario... En la frase que origina este debate, yo traduciría sencillamente por renovarse.


----------



## GURB

Juan de Dios José said:


> Sin embargo esto me parece poco probable, pues en tal caso se diría: se sourcer. Se ressourcer proviene más bien del frances ressources, recursos, abastos, provisiones


No, el prefijo RE en este caso expresa la vuelta a un estado anterior, aquí volver a las fuentes a los valores profundos de uno, a las raíces para recobrar fuerzas, esencialmente morales, mentales.


----------



## Juan de Dios José

GURB said:


> No, el prefijo RE en este caso expresa la vuelta a un estado anterior, aquí volver a las fuentes a los valores profundos de uno, a las raíces para recobrar fuerzas, esencialmente morales, mentales.


En tal caso debiera existir un verbo se sourcer... Ahora bien no niego que el sentido de ese verbo se haya dejado impregnar por la palabra source, pues la misma palabra ressource está etimológicamente relacionada con ella


----------



## noroeme

Yo diría "recargar energías".
Y si tuviera que usar un solo verbo, quizá "refrescarse", aunque perdiendo un poco la fuerza de "se ressourcer".


----------



## Nanon

Juan de Dios José said:


> En tal caso debiera existir un verbo se sourcer...


No exactamente, porque faltaría la dimensión de _volver, retornar _(prefijo_ re-_) a las fuentes, las raíces, los valores profundos y esenciales.
_Sourcer _existe (sourcer — Wiktionnaire) pero no se usa en la forma pronominal.


----------



## Juan de Dios José

Nanon said:


> No exactamente, porque faltaría la dimensión de _volver, retornar _(prefijo_ re-_) a las fuentes, las raíces, los valores profundos y esenciales.
> _Sourcer _existe (sourcer — Wiktionnaire) pero no se usa en la forma pronominal.


El sentido de recuperar fuerzas, energías  para se ressourcer sería más lógico si proviniese de ressource, no de source. Mi impresión es que se ressourcer se ha formado a partir de ressource y que ha tomado connotaciones místicas (volver a la fuente...) por la evocación de la palabra source. De hecho en francés se usa tanto místicamente como con el sentido común bien de un tiempo de reposo y recuperación de fuerzas, de energías, especialmente en contacto con la naturaleza. El verbo sourcer no se encuentra más que en el Wiktionnaire y difícilmente podría haber sido la base de se ressourcer


----------



## Juan de Dios José

noroeme said:


> Yo diría "recargar energías".
> Y si tuviera que usar un solo verbo, quizá "refrescarse", aunque perdiendo un poco la fuerza de "se ressourcer".


En español existe el verbo energizar, que puede ser usaso pronominalmente: energizarse, cargarse de energía


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Tienes razón en parte y así lo avala la Académie Française: 



> xxe siècle. Dérivé de ressource.
> Trouver un nouvel élan, une énergie nouvelle en revenant vers ce qui paraît essentiel, fondamental.



https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/A9R2136

pero no con la acepción que apuntaste:



Juan de Dios José said:


> Se ressourcer proviene más bien del frances ressources, recursos, abastos, provisiones. Literalmente sería reabastecerse, aprovisionarse,





> xiie siècle, resorce, resourse, au sens de « secours » ; xive siècle, au sens II ; xvie siècle, au sens I. Forme féminine substantivée du participe passé de l’ancien français ressourdre, « se redresser ; ressusciter », puis « secourir », lui-même issu du latin resurgere, « se relever, se rétablir ».



https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/A9R2134


----------



## Nanon

Juan de Dios José said:


> El verbo sourcer no se encuentra más que en el Wiktionnaire y difícilmente podría haber sido la base de se ressourcer


No dije que _sourcer _(de uso reciente) fuera la base de _(se) ressourcer_ (de uso también relativamente reciente, siglo XX, lo comenzó a usar Péguy según RESSOURCER : Définition de RESSOURCER).


> *Ressourcer,* verbe,littér. Jaillir à nouveau de la source. _C'est la même eau recueillie qui rejaillit, qui ressource_ (Péguy,_Porche Myst._, 1911, p. 271)._Empl. pronom. réfl., au fig._ [Le plus souvent dans un cont. marqué d'idéologie] Effectuer un retour aux sources, trouver de nouvelles sources, reprendre de nouvelles forces. _Arts et lettres ont besoin de se « ressourcer » aux humanités et philosophies gréco-latines, même païennes_ (_Encyclop. éduc._, 1960, p. 14)._Il y avait ceux qui faisaient retraite dans un monastère pour retrouver Dieu (...). Puis, il y a eu ceux qui venaient méditer sur leur propre vie, « se ressourcer », comme disent les psychologues (où suis-je, où vais-je?)_ (_Le Point_, 29 août 1977, p. 53, col. 2).


----------



## Juan de Dios José

Athos de Tracia said:


> Tienes razón en parte y así lo avala la Académie Française:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/A9R2136
> 
> pero no con la acepción que apuntaste:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dictionnaire-academie.fr/article/A9R2134


----------



## Juan de Dios José

Gracias, no pretendía decir que se ressourcer hubiese tenido alguna vez  la acepción de reabastecerse, sino que ese sería más o menos el sentido etimológico, pero sé bien que nunca ha sido utilizado en ese sentido, sino en el de recuperar fuerzas, energías, volver a la fuente... Según el Petit Robert la etimología de source es similar a la de ressource de (re)surgere, en el sentido de jaillir.


----------



## Nanon

Sur l'étymologie, le _Dictionnaire historique de la langue française_ (dir. Alain Rey, Le Robert - non disponible en ligne, j'ai l'édition 2010) n'a pas tranché :


> *RESSOURCEMENT *n.m. (déb. XXe s., Péguy), « rejaillissement, retour aux sources » et *SE RESSOURCER* v. pron. (v. 1978), le plus souvent employés dans des contextes idéologiques (religion, politique), sont soit dérivés de _ressource_, soit recréés sur _source_ avec le préfixe _re-_ à valeur itérative et un suffixe.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> j'ai l'édition 2010


La de 2016 dice exactamente lo mismo.


----------

